# Blue tongued skink



## Pythonguy1 (Apr 27, 2020)

Saw him this afternoon, out basking.


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Apr 28, 2020)

My local / resident wild bt , and water skinks and delicate rainbow skinks are still active here too. 
And the geckos are still coming out at night too. Spotted what I think is a velvet skink on my tree's trunk last night ( gone by the time I returned with the camera else I'd've taken some photos using the 18-200 zoom .


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Apr 29, 2020)

nuttylizardguy said:


> My local / resident wild bt , and water skinks and delicate rainbow skinks are still active here too.
> And the geckos are still coming out at night too. Spotted what I think is a velvet skink on my tree's trunk last night ( gone by the time I returned with the camera else I'd've taken some photos using the 18-200 zoom .


Yeah, it's nice to see the resident reptiles out every now and then. Had a green tree snake in the chicken pen this morning, didn't get a pic sadly. It would be nice to have a decent camera too.


----------



## Lace_monitor (Feb 5, 2021)

Here’s the bluey in my front yard


----------

